# Fiona's Scrapbook



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

These are all in order
The cover(I made)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/kissybaby202/100_1185.jpg

Pagesin book
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/kissybaby202/100_1186.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/kissybaby202/100_1187.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...88.jpgom/albums/v70/kissybaby202/100_1187.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/kissybaby202/100_1189.jpg


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Awww that is so nice...  

I started one for Gizmo and for hubby and I (first year of marriage stuff) but being a complete Gemini, it is in my closet and has been for almost a year  I can never finish anything cuz I get bored...

One day I will finish and hopefully it looks as good as yours does! :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I scrapbook as well, except I have 1 scrapbook for everything (Maddie and Rylie, holidays, and my fiancee and I). I need to update it, though. I haven't done so for about 4 months!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

oh i love scrapbooking :!:  That looks great


----------



## babyboy778 (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

your scrapbook is beautiful! I love the Hallowen page....the angel costume is adorable I love it! and the paw prints too


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

aww that is lovely
i never seem to get time to do stuff like that always cleaning mess up or tidying up after armani or trying to find him clothes or taking him to the vets :lol: 
very nice though
always nice to look back at the memories!


----------



## suzyb (Sep 10, 2005)

aw its so cute! great job!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That looks great, good job!! :wave:


----------

